# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Why am I getting fake IM requests in Yahoo Mail?

## louie54

Every now and then when I log into my yahoo mail, I get a request to add someone. I know it's no one I know, and it's obviously a bot.

I ended up changing my yahoo email address (which was a pain because I have so many log-ins that I use this mail for). I don't post my email address anywhere, but I am still getting these stupid messages.

I also have been reporting them as spam and ignoring them. I would get something from Yahoo saying "thanks" but then I see no solution. Another bot will try to contact me.

I have been doing virus checks an came up with nothing. I mainly go to amazon, ebay, what not.

Sometimes I get this at school too (I remember to uncheck remember my password).

Please help.

----------


## LikesToTrip

1. Use Gmail
2. ???
3. Profit

----------


## Angusaurus

Spam?
We have separate school email and we used to sign eachother up for spam.
Mainly Groupon.
I know requests aren't the same, though..
Contact Yahoo?

----------


## ninja9578

I had that problem too, I finally figured out to to shut off the IM.  Click the button next to your contact list, and it will put you offline.

----------


## louie54

Thanks Ninja  :smiley:

----------

